# The Lean Team No Doubt Diet



## Windy (Dec 23, 2021)

I watched a youtube video of an interview with Professor Mike Lean at Glasglow University (he ran the "Direct trial" into T2 diabetes remission (along with Professor Roy Taylor), and mentioned a free diet plan which:

"provides information for people who would like to lose substantial amounts of weight and achieve remission of type 2 diabetes, like the participants in the DiRECT study.
The DiRECT study used the Counterweight-Plus formula diet, of nutritionally-complete shakes and soups, exclusively for about 12 weeks, providing about 825 calories per day which can result in weight loss of over 15 kg (2 and a half stones).
Here we provide a suggestion for how you could try to mimic the findings in DiRECT, with a food-based approach."

It's got diet plans, some recipes for soups, meal ideas and guidance on weight maintenance

Thought it would be helpful to post it here in case anyone is interested. Did I mention it was free  ?


----------

